# Minecraft 1.2 License Check



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Apparently Minecraft now has a license check that tells if your copy of the game illegitimate. Java Edition forces you to sign in to your Mojang account but now normal Minecraft checks if you've bought it. Thoughts?


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

Firstly, Java Edition is normal Minecraft. Secondly, it's pretty much always had license verification, originally making you sign in to your Minecraft account (which is what you actually pay for) and more recently your Mojang account.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> Firstly, Java Edition is normal Minecraft. Secondly, it's pretty much always had license verification, originally making you sign in to your Minecraft account (which is what you actually pay for) and more recently your Mojang account.


Java Edition isn't Normal Minecraft anymore. Normal Minecraft is what was Pocket Edition, Windows 10 Edition, and the new versions of the XBOX One and Switch. Before you could download apks online and now license check is a thing


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Java Edition isn't Normal Minecraft anymore. Normal Minecraft is what was Pocket Edition, Windows 10 Edition, and the new versions of the XBOX One and Switch. Before you could download apks online and now license check is a thing


Lucky Patcher on android is also a thing ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Java Edition isn't Normal Minecraft anymore. Normal Minecraft is what was Pocket Edition, Windows 10 Edition, and the new versions of the XBOX One and Switch. Before you could download apks online and now license check is a thing


No, because the Windows version still uses Java, and Pocket Edition is still Pocket Edition, and will be for a little while yet.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> No, because the Windows version still uses Java, and Pocket Edition is still Pocket Edition, and will be for a little while yet.


The betas are out already, Windows 10 edition runs the Bedrock Engine


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> The betas are out already, Windows 10 edition runs the Bedrock Engine


Yes - the betas, but not the release. 'Java edition' still refers to the PC version, as of 6.8.17 (or 8.6.17 whatever).


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 6, 2017)

PC Minecraft came first. It has the most features, it has a full release, and is the most used. That qualifies it as being normal.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Full Release is probably this month, PC is getting renamed.


----------



## Lumince (Aug 6, 2017)

Minecraft died for me so long ago. Microsoft bought it and it became trash then.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Biff627 said:


> Minecraft died for me so long ago. Microsoft bought it and it became trash then.


It didn't become trash tho, it's actually gotten better in many ways


----------



## StackMasher (Aug 6, 2017)

Microsoft ruined PE with all the Xbox live crap they shat in


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

StackMasher said:


> Microsoft ruined PE with all the Xbox live crap they shat in


You mean crossplay and playing with friends for free?


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> You mean crossplay and playing with friends for free?


Playing with friends was great before you had to sign in to stuff, now it's annoying.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

You never could play with your friends online without servers or third party services


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> You never could play with your friends online without servers or third party services


a) Plug PE was only like £2 b) you could play local multiplayer which was all that mattered for me because I suck at arranging things like that


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

1) That's a third party service, and 2) You can still play locally, who ever told that you couldnt


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 6, 2017)

Erm... On the topic of the OP, and not the random Java vs Windows 10 argument going on... I don't understand why anybody would complain about something as simple as being asked to sign in. Aside from the pirates of course, but eh. Game devs shouldn't exactly be catering for them anyway.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 6, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Erm... On the topic of the OP, and not the random Java vs Windows 10 argument going on... I don't understand why anybody would complain about something as simple as being asked to sign in. Aside from the pirates of course, but eh. Game devs shouldn't exactly be catering for them anyway.


Every time they switch it up, forge has to redo how they avoid logins, whir he delays molders.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 6, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Every time they switch it up, forge has to redo how they avoid logins, whir he delays molders.


Sounds like it's 3rd party.. Which means it's not important.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Sounds like it's 3rd party.. Which means it's not important.


yea its a third party, but its a pretty important one. the give forge their own panel at minecon.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 6, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> yea its a third party, but its a pretty important one. the give forge their own panel at minecon.


 To Mojang maybe.. But Microsoft owns them now.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

Minecraft? That game still exists?
I mean, if they would do a thing like "Buy Minecraft once, then get on another platforms for free" thingy, i would buy it.
But i'm literally shitting money to buy 7 Minecraft editions.

Well, anyways. Minecraft for win10, Wii U, Switch and Xbox One + peripheral Sony device so-called PS4 runs the same way as Pocket Edition on Android, iOS. This is still, tagged as Mobile, not so-called "normal" Minecraft.
Normal Minecraft runs on the worst engine in the whole world aka. Java and you can mod the hell outta it. That's all, really.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Minecraft? That game still exists?
> I mean, if they would do a thing like "Buy Minecraft once, then get on another platforms for free" thingy, i would buy it.
> But i'm literally shitting money to buy 7 Minecraft editions.
> 
> ...


you're a little behind. The XBOX One Edition, Switch, Windows 10 and Pocket Edition are getting renamed to just "Minecraft" and the normal PC version is getting renamed to "Java Edition". The new Minecraft is running Bedrock Engine which is really optimized compared to Java Edition


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> you're a little behind. The XBOX One Edition, Switch, Windows 10 and Pocket Edition are getting renamed to just "Minecraft" and the normal PC version is getting renamed to "Java Edition". The new Minecraft is running Bedrock Engine which is really optimized compared to Java Edition


I really wish it wasn't. Ever since they ruined redstone I've been playing Minecraft less, and now they're completely ruining the entire game.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> I really wish it wasn't. Ever since they ruined redstone I've been playing Minecraft less, and now they're completely ruining the entire game.


They're not ruining it though they're making it better. They made a way for people to make money off doing things they like, designing skins and mapmaking. There's a more optimized version. Pocket Edition is now on par with PC, even has structure blocks. Theres crossplay with with consoles and Windows 10. There's a reason why the Bedrock Versions are becoming the main minecraft


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> They're not ruining it though they're making it better. They made a way for people to make money off doing things they like, designing skins and mapmaking. There's a more optimized version. Pocket Edition is now on par with PC, even has structure blocks. Theres crossplay with with consoles and Windows 10. There's a reason why the Bedrock Versions are becoming the main minecraft


Which are all the reasons Minecraft has been ruined. IMO 1.10 was the last good version, 1.8 was the last great version.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 6, 2017)

StackMasher said:


> Microsoft ruined PE with all the Xbox live crap they shat in


Mojang ruined Minecraft by making Pocket Edition gimped, and not a Java port with all PC features. It should have been  a direct port with touch controls added, not whatever we got.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> Which are all the reasons Minecraft has been ruined. IMO 1.10 was the last good version, 1.8 was the last great version.


1.9 Fixed PvP because it was spam click based and required no skill. The new normal Minecraft is still very popular and many people love the new updates

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Mojang ruined Minecraft by making Pocket Edition gimped, and not a Java port with all PC features. It should have been  a direct port with touch controls added, not whatever we got.


Have you played it recently?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

ok everyone, lets face it. Microsoft will and probably is killing pc version, I don't care if you think other wise because I know its more than likely true. 1st off, PE/Bedrock engine version of minecraft has a store. Now I must ask this, If most of the fanbase, or a good majority is on PC, how do you get them to move over. Slowly but surely kill that version they are using. And with this stupid store, what I hate is microsoft is abusing the cominuty by making mods paid, and texturepacks paid. Something that was free in the original (PC/Java) version. And another problem is that notch and the team considered the java version the experimental version. Which is another red flag, because Java version was where minecraft began. My point is Microsoft is going to be robbing customers by using that store for mods texturepacks and so on (or resource packs if that what you perfer to call it) The latest "pack" released is pretty much shaders. They are killing PC, by doing so they would gain more profit out of it. Microsoft is a company, not your friend. I wouldn't be suprised if its announced with the next two years that PC/Java version is no longer being supported


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> 1.9 Fixed PvP because it was spam click based and required no skill. The new normal Minecraft is still very popular and many people love the new updates


It's basically all making it easier for new players. Not that I mind that, it's just that in doing so they messed it up for veterans.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> It's basically all making it easier for new players. Not that I mind that, it's just that in doing so they messed it up for veterans.


Which is why all the servers are still pre 9.1 they do not like the dual welding mechanic because it can break things, lots of things.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Have you played it recently?


No, I haven't bought it, I only played the APK version last year, and found it very lacking. I have no desire to play it again, now that it's available for the Switch and Windows 10. I play Java and Windows 10 versions almost exclusively.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> ok everyone, lets face it. Microsoft will and probably is killing pc version, I don't care if you think other wise because I know its more than likely true. 1st off, PE/Bedrock engine version of minecraft has a store. Now I must ask this, If most of the fanbase, or a good majority is on PC, how do you get them to move over. Slowly but surely kill that version they are using. And with this stupid store, what I hate is microsoft is abusing the cominuty by making mods paid, and texturepacks paid. Something that was free in the original (PC/Java) version. And another problem is that notch and the team considered the java version the experimental version. Which is another red flag, because Java version was where minecraft began. My point is Microsoft is going to be robbing customers by using that store for mods texturepacks and so on (or resource packs if that what you perfer to call it) The latest "pack" released is pretty much shaders. They are killing PC, by doing so they would gain more profit out of it. Microsoft is a company, not your friend. I wouldn't be suprised if its announced with the next two years that PC/Java version is no longer being supported


Why do people believe that you need to pay to get texture packs, skins, mods, and maps on Pocket Edition? You can get them for absolutely nothing online just like the Java Edition. People are so misinformed about Minecraft it makes me facepalm


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> ok everyone, lets face it. Microsoft will and probably is killing pc version, I don't care if you think other wise because I know its more than likely true. 1st off, PE/Bedrock engine version of minecraft has a store. Now I must ask this, If most of the fanbase, or a good majority is on PC, how do you get them to move over. Slowly but surely kill that version they are using. And with this stupid store, what I hate is microsoft is abusing the cominuty by making mods paid, and texturepacks paid. Something that was free in the original (PC/Java) version. And another problem is that notch and the team considered the java version the experimental version. Which is another red flag, because Java version was where minecraft began. My point is Microsoft is going to be robbing customers by using that store for mods texturepacks and so on (or resource packs if that what you perfer to call it) The latest "pack" released is pretty much shaders. They are killing PC, by doing so they would gain more profit out of it. Microsoft is a company, not your friend. I wouldn't be suprised if its announced with the next two years that PC/Java version is no longer being supported


Also yeah, it kinda is killing off support for MCPC.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Why do people believe that you need to pay to get texture packs, skins, mods, and maps on Pocket Edition? You can get them for absolutely nothing online just like the Java Edition. People are so misinformed about Minecraft it makes me facepalm


really? ok how. tell me a official supported way for mods, without jailbreaking your phone. To my knowlage everything within the minecraft store for pe is paid. Paid, I must add, with real life money.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Jayro said:


> No, I haven't bought it, I only played the APK version last year, and found it very lacking. I have no desire to play it again, now that it's available for the Switch and Windows 10. I play Java and Windows 10 versions almost exclusively.


Windows 10 edition IS Pocket Edition


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> really? ok how. tell me a official supported way for mods, without jailbreaking your phone.


Get an Android device. Not official, but root isn't required.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> really? ok how. tell me a official supported way for mods, without jailbreaking your phone.


You download .mcpack files from online you can even open them on ios with out jailbreak

http://mcpedl.com/
here's proof
Mojang implemented this system in 0.16.0


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> You download .mcpack files from online you can even open them on ios with out jailbreak
> 
> http://mcpedl.com/
> here's proof


and, what happens if they remove that. All we know is micorsoft could just, IDK remove it.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> and, what happens if they remove that. All we know is micorsoft could just, IDK remove it.


They won't it's a feature many devs worked on to implement, Pocket Edition has way faster development cycles compared to Java Edition.


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> They won't it's a feature many devs worked on to implement, Pocket Edition has way faster development cycles compared to Java Edition.


Which is why I hate it. (PE that is, not PC)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> They won't it's a feature many devs worked on to implement, Pocket Edition has way faster development cycles compared to Java Edition.


They are a company, not your friend. Plus if your a mod creator, what do you want to do more? Make money off mods, or make nothing off them. hint, money would be the choice.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

More people actually won't because they need to be partnered with Mojang to put stuff on MarketPlace


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> More people actually won't because they need to be partnered with Mojang to put stuff on MarketPlace


Except, with the PC version, they don't.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> Which is why I hate it. (PE that is, not PC)


Why would you hate it? PE and PC have completely different dev teams

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jhynjhiruu said:


> Except, with the PC version, they don't.


You don't have to buy them though


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Why would you hate it? PE and PC have completely different dev teams
> 
> You don't have to buy them though



I know, doesn't change the fact that it was ruined when they tried to make it like PC.

Kinda not the point.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

Why did they ruin it? Again you can download them for free online


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Why did they ruin it? Again you can download them for free online


They started off by ruining redstone, then they messed everything else up. Also you can play NES games through the NES Classic Mini, that doesn't mean no-one uses FCEUX any more


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> More people actually won't because they need to be partnered with Mojang to put stuff on MarketPlace


oh my god. Your right! because Microsoft is not out to make money. I mean they totally would not pay the most popular mod creators to make a mod exclusively for their appstore. Ather 2 for pe will totally not become popular enough for Microsoft to put a fat stack of cash on the creator, and they totally would ask them to make it exlusive. And I'm totally not using sarcasm. None at ALLLLL.

see the problem? any popular mod will instantly become a fat cash grab for Microsoft. All it would require is the modcreators mod to be popular enough.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry to say SANIC but its checkmate. No possible amount of hope will prevent Microsoft from doing what i just said. Microsoft runs and has a say what Mojang does. Be realistic here, money runs the world.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 6, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> oh my god. Your right! because Microsoft is not out to make money. I mean they totally would not pay the most popular mod creators to make a mod exclusively for their appstore. Ather 2 for pe will totally not become popular enough for Microsoft to put a fat stack of cash on the creator, and they totally would ask them to make it exlusive. And I'm totally not using sarcasm. None at ALLLLL.
> 
> see the problem? any popular mod will instantly become a fat cash grab for Microsoft. All it would require is the modcreators mod to be popular enough.
> 
> ...


That isn't Checkmate, you realize that you're only looking at one negative thing and ignoring all the positives. PE is becoming the main version because it is the DEFINITIVE version. It has way more features than PC and has the better engine. The people who have bought MCPE out number Java 4:1. More people like Pocket Edition because it is, well, better. That number doesn't even count those people who use apks


----------



## Lumince (Aug 6, 2017)

I disagree. I started to hate it when they bought Mojang. They added things and changed stuff that just didn't appeal to me. Also, I'm not sure if it was Microsofts doing... But that EULA change killed most of the servers I play on. I just made servers not really fun anymore. Yes buying things that gave you a small advantage over everyone else may have been unfair. But that's literally every single game that has things that you can buy. Pay to win isn't what they wanted, but it killed a lot of servers. I despise Microsoft with a passion. I only use Windows 10 because I've grown up with the windows OS and hate change. That's probably the reason why I hate Minecraft now. 
I tried to get back into it, but it just didn't have the same feeling 3+ years ago. So I did give it a chance, but won't do it again.
I'm glad they added a license check. No more cracked version. Maybe they will scan for modded versions with online cheats as well. That would be nice


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)

SANIC said:


> That isn't Checkmate, you realize that you're only looking at one negative thing and ignoring all the positives. PE is becoming the main version because it is the DEFINITIVE version. It has way more features than PC and has the better engine. The people who have bought MCPE out number Java 4:1. More people like Pocket Edition because it is, well, better. That number doesn't even count those people who use apks


No I'm just being a realist here. So what if it has a better engine, they are still killing PC version, And they are still going to use the community to make money. It is checkmate. If a mod becomes popular (which it will) Microsoft will throw money at the creator, so they can make money off it. *THEY ARE A BUSINESS, THEY WANT TO MAKE MONEY. *
Which from a business point of view, it is a wise decision.
From a customer point a view, its just outright rude. Its one thing to make mods. But its another when the first version of the game not only supported custom maps, mods and textures. But it was free. But this new version, PE. Violates it, with that paid store. Before you know it, it will divide the community, which it is. Because now popular mods, will remain behind a pay wall. If you look at it this way. The free way of installing mods is a way to test if the mod is popular, if so. Then you move on to step 2. Which is throw cash at the mod creator. And then remove all builds of the mod from the page it was on, and then put those mods on the paid store. Also don't you find it unfair that in order to play this brand new version of minecraft on computers. You need windows 10 exclusively. This means mac and linux users get thrown out the window. And if they are linux and mac users. It means one thing. More money to be thrown at Microsoft, because then they are forcing those users to purchase a copy of windows 10. A version of windows I must add, filled to the brim of spying and data collection. They have key loggers for godsake! They are collecting all your data from your pc, and its personally identifiable data. Which means that they are violating your privacy. Worst part. Its nearly impossible to shut it off.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 7, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> No I'm just being a realist here. So what if it has a better engine, they are still killing PC version, And they are still going to use the community to make money. It is checkmate. If a mod becomes popular (which it will) Microsoft will throw money at the creator, so they can make money off it. *THEY ARE A BUSINESS, THEY WANT TO MAKE MONEY. *
> Which from a business point of view, it is a wise decision.
> From a customer point a view, its just outright rude. Its one thing to make mods. But its another when the first version of the game not only supported custom maps, mods and textures. But it was free. But this new version, PE. Violates it, with that paid store. Before you know it, it will divide the community, which it is. Because now popular mods, will remain behind a pay wall. If you look at it this way. The free way of installing mods is a way to test if the mod is popular, if so. Then you move on to step 2. Which is throw cash at the mod creator. And then remove all builds of the mod from the page it was on, and then put those mods on the paid store. Also don't you find it unfair that in order to play this brand new version of minecraft on computers. You need windows 10 exclusively. This means mac and linux users get thrown out the window. And if they are linux and mac users. It means one thing. More money to be thrown at Microsoft, because then they are forcing those users to purchase a copy of windows 10.


It's against ToS to actually throw money at someone to get them to join the MarketPlace they need to apply on their own accord
BTW it's said that if there is enough support for bedrock on Linux and Mac they will get ports


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)

SANIC said:


> It's against ToS to actually throw money at someone to get them to join the MarketPlace they need to apply on their own accord


Hey quick question. Who made those tos.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 7, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Hey quick question. Who made those tos.


Mojang themselves when they updated the EULA a while back


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Mojang themselves when they updated the EULA a while back


And who controls Mojang?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 7, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> ok everyone, lets face it. Microsoft will and probably is killing pc version, I don't care if you think other wise because I know its more than likely true.



I feel sorry for anyone who takes you seriously. That first, elongated sentence is where I stopped. You don't know. Don't act like you do.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who takes you seriously. That first, elongated sentence is where I stopped. You don't know. Don't act like you do.


read the entire thing and you will see my point. And if you have to, read the back forth between SANIC and I


----------



## evandixon (Aug 7, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> And who controls Mojang?


Mojang. Microsoft didn't buy them until 3 months after the EULA change.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)

evandixon said:


> Mojang. Microsoft didn't buy them until 3 months after the EULA change.


And here is something to note.
*attention class, companies do not have to follow their own ToS, no where in law is it written that they have to do so.*


----------



## evandixon (Aug 7, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> And here is something to note.
> *attention class, companies do not have to follow their own ToS, no where in law is it written that they have to do so.*


Who's violating the ToS? Mojang doesn't run any public Minecraft servers ("public" here meaning "not realms").


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)

evandixon said:


> Who's violating the ToS? Mojang doesn't run any public Minecraft servers ("public" here meaning "not realms").


well SANIC Said if microsoft bribbed a modcreator to make his mods only on the paid store, that  would be a violation of ToS.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 7, 2017)

I hate that Mojang makes it impossible to find the minecraft.jar launcher, it never used to be so hard to find.


----------

